# my honey press pictures



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks. Now for just get some cut outs


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice tomcat, where did you get your screw?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

McMaster would be your friend. But I would do it with acme thread. If it was my project I would get four nuts at the same time.. Weld two of them to a plate. With anchor holes drilled in them. Two for locking The handle on. 
David


----------

